# NAMAed developers increasing prices



## canicemcavoy (8 Jan 2010)

Interesting discussion about McInerney Developments _increasing_ prices:

http://www.thepropertypin.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27394


----------



## jhegarty (8 Jan 2010)

Leaving more room for negotiation I presume.

Everyone things they get a bargain if they are X% off the asking.


----------



## Firefly (15 Feb 2010)

If the banks are getting, say 60% of the "value" of property under NAMA, would it not be in their interest to have the asking price of unsold property on their books to be raised, so as to get close to the original price?


----------



## Padraigb (15 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> If the banks are getting, say 60% of the "value" of property under NAMA, would it not be in their interest to have the asking price of unsold property on their books to be raised, so as to get close to the original price?



The banks are not getting a percentage of the value of property. They are getting a percentage of the value of loans to developers.


----------

